# Dwarf Indian Puffers



## WickedEdges (Jun 8, 2010)

I'm preparing to get 3 of these little guys and I can't wait. I've been cycling my tank now for a few weeks and I've finally gotten the ok from my LFS. Does anyone have any ideas, advice, comments on these? I've heard if I leave enough hiding places for them that they shouldn't be too agressive with each other. 

Does anyone know how long the life span is? And what are breeding conditions?


----------



## ellyabillion (Feb 20, 2010)

Oooh, puffers! Those guys are so cute! I'd love to have one or a few, but I decided I wanted guppies for my tank. The only thing I really know about them is that they don't mix well with other species.


----------

